# ***** NEW JERSEY WEATHER REPORT ******



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

for those who look at their computer before looking out their window
















edit to rehost pic


_Modified by just-jean at 7:20 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ***** NEW JERSEY WEATHER REPORT ****** (just-jean)*

Ditto for Northern Virginia. That looks just like mine








I can't wait for this global warming stuff to happen so I can put the top down...


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: ***** NEW JERSEY WEATHER REPORT ****** (owr084)*

















if you clean off just the VW on the front you can see when you drive blind








edit to rehost pics



_Modified by just-jean at 7:24 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: ***** NEW JERSEY WEATHER REPORT ****** (just-jean)*

EOS Cup Cake







Delicious


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

had about 1.5" inches before i turned in around 1am...woke up this morning to slush on the road and about 1/4"-1/2" wet snow on the car....no digging out, and some quick brushes with the snow brush and the car was snow-free..
I guess my area was lucky.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*









ours is melting fast.......
I wouldn't mind seeing some California sun







hee hee--this would be a no rules post as many pics and make comments thread


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*

last week i had the top down twice after work on my errands/drive home..it was ~50º.
I'm looking forward to when the avg. min for the week is 50º


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Small5)*

In this kind of weather, you can expect to see these rare messages:


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Someone has too much space time on thier hands again...







. I assume that option is deleted on SoCal and FL models.


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine's great, so far, but maybe all us happy campers should seriously think about Trampdog and Grubbygirl et al, maybe 'It's too friggin' wet to leave your car outside'. I'm not being negative, but some people have paid a serious amount of money for seriously wet cars. VW are being awfully silent, and I appreciate why, but let us in this forum have solidarity for the few unlucky ones. 
John


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

wednesday feb 28th ---42 degrees, sunny, scattered clouds, chance of sprinkles 100%
















edit to rehost pics


_Modified by just-jean at 7:27 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Someone has too much space time on thier hands again...







. I assume that option is deleted on SoCal and FL models.

No, it's just reset to 60 degrees F from 5 degrees F.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GurnyGub* »_Mine's great, so far, but maybe all us happy campers should seriously think about Trampdog and Grubbygirl et al, maybe 'It's too friggin' wet to leave your car outside'. .....John

Friday 53 degrees RAINING like there is no tomorrow.
Happy to report that inside conditions are dry.
Liquid teflon in a VW bottle is on standby should the seals become sad and start to cry. 
Secret to a dry seat is to give the top of the door a good flick so when you open it the big beads of water don't drip inside before you get in and close the door again.
on another note......non rain sensing wipers go from







to a relaxed







at stop lights.







that at the right speed the rear window stays clean and dry as expected--- http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VW aerodynamics


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Finally got to have the top down for the drive home on Wednesday. Loved your "chance of sprinkles" post! I was thinking about doing the same thing, until this morning's deluge cleaned my new EOS for me. So far, no leaks to report, and the rain-sensing wipers worked like a champ during the wild speed variations we enjoy on I-287. This weekend sounds enticingly warm and dry!








Greg


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

65% today. wonderful! top down and all windows too!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Loved your "chance of sprinkles" post! I was thinking about doing the same thing,.........
Greg

it sprinkles a lot in my driveway-----the monster mats got a monsoon and almost floated away


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

March Mud Maddness has begun
62 top down








a little spring run-off


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: in like a lion*

today is bright sun, 15 degrees, and windy.
i'm thinking of venturing out for the Soda Bottle Slalom-----the mad dash down the street inbetween everyone bottles and cans that are blowing on recycleable day. kinda of like Autox







only the course keeps changing.
or maybe i will just hide from the wind.........








edit to rehost pic


_Modified by just-jean at 7:29 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

65 Degs and Sunny with a bit of a breeze. Perfect for the top down. 
Had the back windscreen up and and the top windscreen up and it was perfect driving conditions. This is the weather I want. no turning back Earth, lets get warmer!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

thursday---69 sunny, birds are back-----anyone have a poop kit?







mmmmmmmm might just have to do a full wash


----------



## smith46 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Sorry I couldn't post yesterday when it was mid-70s and sunny in my neck of the NJ woods (yes, there ARE woods in NJ). I was too busy driving around with the top where it belongs: DOWN!








Oh, yeah....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (smith46)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smith46* »_Sorry I couldn't post yesterday when it was mid-70s and sunny in my neck of the NJ woods (yes, there ARE woods in NJ). I was too busy driving around with the top where it belongs: DOWN!








Oh, yeah....














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jealous I am was stuck at work till 10:30 so I didn't get to drive mine yesterday and now they are talking possible snow here Friday or Saturday. Damn!!


----------



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (ehdg eos)*

virginia beach FTW


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Jpics)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jpics* »_virginia beach FTW









was there for a weekend getaway with a bunch of out of town and VaBeach Local friends last summer with the RSX and I can't wait to go back again this summer with the EOS


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

summer with the EOS is not here yet----yes the birds are back but unless Big Bird flew over with a bunch of his friends..... i don't think the 1/4 inch of white stuff is from him......


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah freezing rain this morning made me frown.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

it's been said i have too much time on my hands
up to 3 fluffy inches now in northern NJ


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*

nothing's really sticking here, and its only a light layer on the cars...
and is that mr. hankey's cousin? mr. snowy?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

we have a regular squall going here----what i just shoveled is all covered again.....


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_nothing's really sticking here, and its only a light layer on the cars...
and is that mr. hankey's cousin? mr. snowy?









I would think that if Mr. Hankey had a snowy cousin, its color would be yellow...


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_we have a regular squall going here----what i just shoveled is all covered again.....

Just rain and lots of it here in Northern Virginia/DC. I just hope it doesn't turn to snow at rush hour because that would totally freak out the local drivers...


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (owr084)*

damn.....5 inches already here in NJ


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
I would think that if Mr. Hankey had a snowy cousin, its color would be yellow...
















LMAO. you're absolutely correct.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: CRYING for WARM and SUNNY*

6-8 inches at my house with drifts completely covering up the steps
first time with trouble getting into my EOS--windows frozen, wouldn't go down....careful picking got enough ice off to lower ...but door wouldn't close---- a little defrost and all was good









edit to rehost pic


_Modified by just-jean at 7:33 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: CRYING for WARM and SUNNY (just-jean)*

Gosh Jean,
your Island Grey looks so amazing, even in snow!







It's like a Chameleon color! I almost wish I'd ordered this color. If they'd offered red interior THAT combo would've been my first choice!


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: CRYING for WARM and SUNNY (just-jean)*

I hear ya Jean, we got a foot here in the lovely Pocono Mountains of Pennsylvania, yet across the river in Belvidere we got 6 inches of sleet. Just having so much fun......


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: CRYING for WARM and SUNNY (chocoholic_too)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chocoholic_too* »_Gosh Jean,
your Island Grey looks so amazing, even in snow!







It's like a Chameleon color! I almost wish I'd ordered this color. If they'd offered red interior THAT combo would've been my first choice!

thanks Choco------that red interior was the first question I asked the dealer







despite that not being an option I am truly loving the Island Grey/black----I had no idea how it would turn out-----I should change this thread to "what color is your EOS today"----it is definitely like a mood ring---going from light to dark and picking up the blue from the sky----cant wait to see if it picks up some green-----I forgot what green looked like---a bit warmer today but slush from yesterday is now crispy---can hear the cars sneek past my house checking out the EOS in the driveway


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: eyore day*

today is grey....54......good washing day....vacuming is easy with the roof down








found out the hard way.....can't be too hasty when washing....you have to wait till the windows go back up before turning on the hose














....i wanted to wash the inside of the window sills..honest...I did








still no buds on the trees


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: eyore day (just-jean)*

Well now those thunder storms will happen...Just had to wash your car today, huh Jean?


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: eyore day (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_Well now those thunder storms will happen...Just had to wash your car today, huh Jean?










not more than 1 hour after i finished







at least i won't have streaky salt on the sides of the car and the inside is clean








I can spend the day inside thinking about what to put in my new trunk box....bought a nice rubbermaid bin with a red lid---since i couldn't get red seats. It matches the red triangle part # 000-093-057
$19.96 from Auburn VW in Washington...had to get something to celebrate 1000 miles.....hmmmmmm the old flairs can go in....a frisbee......purell hand stuff......(works great on sap).....a roll of papertowels (still need to find a short bottle of windex).....throw out the maps.....i plan to wander aimlessly now and follow the sky instead of the road.......


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*new hairdryer*

thought i'd try my new hairdryer out----70 & sunny
i'll be a little reckless today and ride without the wind deflector


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: new hairdryer (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_thought i'd try my new hairdryer out----70 & sunny
i'll be a little reckless today and ride without the wind deflector
















Should be a great day for it! Have fun!


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

i might have to get lunch in another town just to get some driving in.....haha


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: new hairdryer (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_i'll be a little reckless today and ride without the wind deflector
















You rebel.... Enjoy a great day in your Eos!
Kevin


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_i might have to get lunch in another town just to get some driving in.....haha








i went to catch a bit of the big town on a hazy day












































_Modified by just-jean at 2:23 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Y'know, it is a *shame* that Jean is unhappy with her car purchase.....


----------



## daedalusnj (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: ***** NEW JERSEY WEATHER REPORT ****** (just-jean)*

And here we are all of one month from the original post and it is 84 degrees F !


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_Y'know, it is a *shame* that Jean is unhappy with her car purchase.....


hee hee














tisk tisk.......such a shame.....


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

started out today with my old german friend to the garden shop to see if i could find him a girlfriend.....nothing suited him so we went to visit my grandparents instead......with the wind deflector in, the rear headrests look like...... well....... headstones sort of......
and yes it was sunny topdown weather once again



























_Modified by just-jean at 1:37 PM 3-28-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

flurries----i dont even want to talk about it------these things are supposed to happen on april 1st......not april 5th


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

EOSter Sunday with the Goddess of Dawn
29 degrees, Gloriously sunny at sunrise
and if I'm getting up this early......it calls for an empty Tenafly Train station shot----the only time to get one
















and an Eoster Egg


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (just-jean)*

"noice."
paint yer calipers. 
--and those silly hubs, they rust. 
--your brother.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (iGen3)*

lol.......no.....red calipers only go if you have the red leather interior
I can post the CT weather too today-----43 for a top down drive with Nana who turns 95 tomorrow








whoot whoot do a burn out


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_lol.......no.....red calipers only go if you have the red leather interior
I can post the CT weather too today-----43 for a top down drive with Nana who turns 95 tomorrow








whoot whoot do a burn out


















ok, yeah yer calipers are kinda small anyway... ; ) but do paint the hub/rotor hats. 
You know it's time to paint the rotor hats when DAD paints his rotor hats.. mine are pretty nappy after a year's worth of NE salt. Took My snows off--in the snow-- this weekend-- OK everybody in NE, repeat after me, "On on Thanksgiving, Off on Easter"






















well, it WAS a bit warmer here in PA, Dad says we are a few weeks ahead of your grass and flowers and stuff--BTW, am I supposed to prune the rose of sharon in the spring? or was that fall--no buds on them now, unless they are dead..


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (iGen3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_
well, it WAS a bit warmer here in PA, Dad says we are a few weeks ahead of your grass and flowers and stuff--BTW, am I supposed to prune the rose of sharon in the spring? or was that fall--no buds on them now, unless they are dead..






























leave them alone....unless you want them to look like hedges...but the bridal vail gets pruned 6 inches off the ground 1/3 of the stalks like you would for a forcythia--after it blooms.....next time i go to PA i can bring you a big bush of something sticking out the roof







wrapped in burlap like a movie star who doesn't want their hair messed.
lol i need some pictures of my car with cows


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

NJ weather sucks more than I can suck......trying to keep up with 2 shopvacs at my sisters house --- lifting and dumping 80 gallons an hour is exhausting and the rain just won't stop...water was flowing down her hill and couldn't get around their house fast enough--it decided to flow thru the basement instead.
on the bright side, a big puddle is just what i need to clean off the bottom of the EOS ---did some peeking yesterday when the sun was out to see how the Westfalia hitch and swaybar (that I havn't bought yet) might be attached.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

my office's back parking lot is flooded..worst its been in a long time...
and the water keeps coming. I had to park on the opposite side. Stupid Rain.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_.......worst its been in a long time...
........and the water keeps coming. 
........Stupid Rain.


aint that the truth......
stolen picture....but everyone i talked to ran into one of these even on normal roads that don't usually flood.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

83 degrees .....the balance between freedom and structure








note the little red lighthouse---for those of you who read kiddie books








edit to rehost pic



_Modified by just-jean at 7:40 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Your sure do take your car around alot to take pics...i always forget to bring my camera with me.
but yes, this past weekend was beautiful, I drove around both days with the top down, enjoying seeing other convertibles (unfortunately no other EOSs) and motorcycles out enjoying the same weather.
but now, I'm stuck in my office with a window staring down at my car and she's saying to me, "lets go for a drive. like NOW!". haha


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Hey, I think I was driving over you when you took those pics (why oh why didn't I take the lower deck!)...such a scorcher today...I just got in from fort lauderdale and when I stepped out of the airport in newark I swear it was warmer out than Flordia...
Great looking pic under the bridge btw!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (justme97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justme97* »_Hey, I think I was driving over you when you took those pics (why oh why didn't I take the lower deck!)...such a scorcher today...I just got in from fort lauderdale and when I stepped out of the airport in newark I swear it was warmer out than Flordia...
Great looking pic under the bridge btw!

yeah, the trucks were not moving on the upper deck---maybe i have to post a traffic report along with the weather report








took me a bit to figure out why you would EVER be going across the GWB----i am a fan of the TZB/merrit and cross water again up by you on what used to be your open grate bridge by Sikorsky---- I steer clear of 95 at all costs







for as long as possible.

........and to small5----the secrets is keeping the camera with you and picking lunch spots wisely


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_
took me a bit to figure out why you would EVER be going across the GWB----i am a fan of the TZB/merrit and cross water again up by you on what used to be your open grate bridge by Sikorsky---- I steer clear of 95 at all costs







for as long as possible.

Well...that's the problem with turning your head off and letting a navigation system take over...I got the route (280?) that brings you to 95 confused with the route that brings you to the tzb from the garden state so I let the nav lead me right into a "3 hour tour" that shook the south flordia RIGHT OUT of my system!








They should have a warning on NAV systems: "Keep brain engaged"


_Modified by justme97 at 2:23 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (justme97)*

lol you would have been just as confused taking the gardenstate parkway to 87 since you have to get on SOUTH to go EAST across the TZB








a few days driving in your EOS and memories of florida will return








i took the maps out of my car and only put the big AAA book back in--I don't have NAV and decided that getting lost and going in circles is good for getting an even tan on all sides


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

spf 8 day for me
spf 40 day for the EOS
http://www.properautocare.com/303-16.html








cant wait till pollen season is over... this being my first convertible i am finding it high maintainance......and enjoying every minute out in the sun. vacuume yesterday didn't go so well on the dash, tday its microfiber time and some new stuff


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

pollen season is the worst. that yellowish hue over everthing...


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*NH weather report*

the weekend weather report is brought to you from NH this time.
a little cruise north to pick up some new rims from Rob--aka GLIGuyNH
a whole lot of miles and not one EOS seen along the way.
here we are for the first NorthEastCoast GTG







on location at a beautiful truck stop 
check out them rims!! and some new chrome bling
















good thing they have pine trees up north---not a bud of green otherwise yet








and something i spotted along the way when the top was down.








Mpg on the way up 26
but coming home was 29.3---fully loaded with the extra wheels and the top down.



_Modified by just-jean at 9:04 AM 5-7-2007_


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: NH weather report (just-jean)*

Ha ha Jean, looking good!
It was great meeting you and even more fun cruising up 93 North for a bit with ya


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: NH weather report ----OCD*

along with the weather report---80 and sunny, here is the OCD report.
I officially have OCD ( not really--I just love my car). Now, some people feel compelled to check their e-mail, IM, or stock reports. Some folks check to see if they locked the front door a thousand times or turned off the coffee pot. None of those things bother me AT ALL.
I feel compelled to wash my car and have to admit that it has been 2 and a half days since the last wash. (sunday evening at 7pm)
it is now washed again on a wednesday morning with less than 25 miles in between. I am happy to report i did not feel the need to wash my wheels---I don't think I used the breaks in the interim, and find that the break dust accumulated in one week (or less) is not too bad for the most part. the exhaust tips have lightened up in their accumulation since the winter as well and a quick wipe is just fine.

the maple tree helicpoters have cluttered up the rain tray so the engine got a good washing this time too







. 
don't worry, i wont post every time i pick a grain of sand from my beach chair once the summer starts








on the other end of the spectrum of sunny weather is the star report....last night was the first time it was warm enough to drive with the top down at night without feeling silly----am I the only one who feels the need for ice-cream when the roof is down?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: NH weather report ----OCD (just-jean)*

an OCD to wash, huh? want to come do mine?








I parked my car @ my parents house sunday when we all drove up together to my aunt's for mothers day. I got helicopter bombed during the day...they were everywhere and in every seam.
let's just say that a can of compressed air does wonders against those things.








but for now, im waiting for pollen season to be over so my car can be washed without turning a haze of green 10 mins later....


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: OCD (Small5)*

i hear ya on the pollen but 2 bird poops and i couldn't stop my self







.---i havn't tried the 'california' waterless wash method and just microfiber dust the pollen---i'm afraid it will scratch and water on a warm day is always a good thing


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Way up north here in Alberta the weather has been real marginal this spring for top down driving...that and I have only had my car for a few days...but last evening was a beaut!! I had just finished up some yard work and I walked into the garage and I looked at my black beauty sitting there with the roof down...and I could not resist. At 9:30 pm...in the soft lite of dusk I backed it out of the garage and went for a spin. It was still 16 degrees celcius and no wind....simply delightful. I got back after about 20 minutes of stirring gears, listening to Lucinda Williams and parked it back in its spot and said to myself...I could go right now...and I would go happy....







.


_Modified by Svenborg at 9:53 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

You give up too easy! You really need a nice long top down roadtrip first.
Andy


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*

Yeah
What's the current record fro top down. Mine's Vegas to 3 miles from home (when it started raining), which I think was around 500 Miles


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: OCD (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_i hear ya on the pollen but 2 bird poops and i couldn't stop my self







.---i havn't tried the 'california' waterless wash method and just microfiber dust the pollen---i'm afraid it will scratch and water on a warm day is always a good thing









I'll be glad when I can walk out the door in the morning and see something other than 3 yellow cars in the driveway (I think the real colors are blue, grey, and red, but it's been a while).
Here's what I do. If the car is clean, then I just take a microfiber cloth and spin it around lightly over the car's surface to blow off most of the pollen. 
Then I use a detailing spray to wet down an area. start wiping gently with a microfiber cloth. After each wipe, rotate the cloth (i.e., use a different part of the cloth to wipe). Occasionally shake out the cloth and examine it to make sure doesn't hide anything that could scratch your car.
The detailing spray "suspends" the dirt so it does not scratch your car. But do not press hard if the surface is dry. The only time you really need to "scrub" is dried on bird poop but you can just spray it and let it sit until soft again...
Costco has a huge bundle of microfiber clothes for $10. I just leave clean ones in all the cars. 


_Modified by owr084 at 5:54 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Yeah
What's the current record fro top down. Mine's Vegas to 3 miles from home (when it started raining), which I think was around 500 Miles

ya got me beat.....NJ-NH is only 210 each way (but I get to go thru 6 states







)


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Yeah but out west we have counties bigger than those states







Of course I come from a country that's smaller than the state I now live in so I can't really talk


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svenborg* »_Way up north here in Alberta ............


feel free to post up your weather anytime----then i can stop the e-mail reports i get from some of my favorite ski areas----Lake Louise, Sunshine and Kicking Horse--(i think that one is just over the border into BC though)
congrats on your new EOS


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: OCD (owr084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *owr084* »_
I just leave clean ones in all the cars. 

got the wet shammie and the dry microfiber in the trunk at all times too


----------



## ravennarocket (May 4, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Enjoy your weather gentlemen .......... in The Blue Mountains it's 9 Celsius and raining. Won't take "my baby" out today lest it get muddied up. Come on warm, Spring weather! Then we'll go for some top down distance records ... objective is Collingwood to Newburyport, MA ... 1050 kms.










_Modified by ravennarocket at 3:40 PM 5-16-2007_


----------



## Domdog31 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (ravennarocket)*

Its 90 degrees here in Northern NJ today.... EOS love this weather!!!


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Temperature swing*

On Monday we hit 92F in the Twin Cities. Yesterday morning it was 55F degrees. It may be getting cooler where you are. I'm looking forward to the 75+ degree days.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Domdog31* »_Its 90 degrees here in Northern NJ today.... EOS love this weather!!!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: OCD (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_
got the wet shammie and the dry microfiber in the trunk at all times too









Get a small or medium spray bottle of Meguiar's or Mother's Detailing Spray. It really helps to remove the dirt/poop/etc without scratching the finish.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svenborg* »_At 9:30 pm...in the soft lite of dusk I backed it out of the garage and went for a spin. It was still 16 degrees celcius and no wind....simply delightful. 

9:30? Dusk? I would have thought sunset would be at 10:00 PM for sure - twilight until 11? If not now, it will be soon.
First, congratulations on receiving the car - glad to see the wait was worth it.
It's 10 after 9 PM and I'm going to follow your fine example. I make no promises that I'll be ready to pass on after my drive, although I'll look for the right section of road to make it look like I'm ready to go while driving.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thunder/Rain Storm last night = quick wash for the EOS.
No green pollen haze........until this afternoon that is....


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*

"9:30? Dusk? I would have thought sunset would be at 10:00 PM for sure - twilight until 11? If not now, it will be soon."
Well according to the almanac the sun sets at 9:15 ish and twilight lasts till 10:15 ish which is about right as last nite when I was reading this post the street lights had just came on and it was about 10:20 pm. Now in another month as we approach the solstice we will have another hour or so of daylight before sunset and the light will stay on the western horizon till past midnite. We only have about 3 hours of true darkness here at that time of year....but boy do we pay for that in the winter....







. I hope you enjoyed your drive as the weather appears to be heading into the tank for the long weekend.
"


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

MERRY CHRISTMAS..... Ho Ho Ho
*06:30 hrs. May 24, 2007 Red Deer, AB*








Not Exactly top down weather today.............
Kevin


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

wow..talk about a late snow.
today in freehold the weather is going to be 82º and abundant sun. I have to drive up to Franklin Park for a client meeting/measure up, so I'll definitely be going top-down both there and back.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_MERRY CHRISTMAS..... Ho Ho Ho
*06:30 hrs. May 24, 2007 Red Deer, AB*








Not Exactly top down weather today.............
Kevin










hahahahahahah you've got to be kidding!!!!!----love the boat in the snow....
awwwwww come on, put the top down......a little bit nippy never hurt anyone


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Ugh...we did not have that snow up here in GP Kevin....just cold and rainy. The night before last we had just a tiny bit of snow come down some time during the night...but last night it froze HARD!!! I had to scrape it off this morning...








. I heard on the news this morning it is snowing like crazy in Calgary...up to 10 cm of the poop is supposed to come down...more in Banff and Jasper!! All this while it is 30 in Ontario....you gotta love this global warming stuff....







.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

The guy I brought up from Detroit is rather freaked out at the snow this morning (in Calgary) - you'd think he'd never seen snow in May before?







Good thing I showed him Lake Louise frozen over two weeks ago or I swear he would have been on the first plane out this morning.
Meanwhile it was a nice evening in Edmonton - not even a threat of snow. I even dropped the top on the drive home from slo-pitch last night as the sun broke out (albeit at 50kph for 5 minutes).
Oh well, 72 F and sunny on Saturday - usually it snows on the weekend, so I'll take our mid-week snow and a sunny weekend in May for once.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re:*

weather today was sunny and dry for a while....








and then a few spits of rain and everyone ran to roll up the windows, close the roof or batten down the hatches.......OH the EOS is SO EASY
Nothing Leaves Stock Cult Classic in PA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
all my pics
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...ge=10
just the cabbies
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3269175


----------



## JCEos (May 5, 2007)

Hey just-jean!
Where was the gathering of VWs yesterday? I am in Jersey City, with the same color Eos...Island Grey with Titan Black


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JCEos)*

Hey there Jeremy-----nice choice in color








show was out in PA just south of Allentown
about 120 cars entered and maybe another 75 out in the parking lot---some of which looked just as nice as the ones inside---must be shy.
show was put on by Josh.....Nothingleavesstock-----owns a custom fabrication shop mostly for old schools
laid back show







, judging was done by the people who entered....
link to pictures
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3268985
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...10339
http://coolwatervwclub.net/cultclassicpg1
http://coolwatervwclub.net/cultclassicpg2
friend from the vortex that won the MK1 overall in his silver cabby is from weehawken...his wife keeps seeing a EOS in their area and is buggin him----maybe its you








was a fun show and a nice chance for me to meet some friends that came down from Mass, RI and CT .....along with the NJ and PA bunch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif a new car is easy to enter----wash and go---no worries that you will get there like some of the others:laugh: 




_Modified by just-jean at 11:29 AM 6-5-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

WOW....cant believe its been over a month since I posted the silly weather report.......today in NJ is one georgeous day blue sky no humidity day--- reminds me of my beach day 2 weeks ago with mom before the heatwave made it miserable here.....yes 2 beach chairs fit in the trunk. A road trip to NH last week left lots of bugs on the bumper..... Had to wash the car again this morning........only this time for more serious reasons.
My mom goes in to the hospital tomorrow to have the larger portion of her liver out for metastatic colon cancer. Prayers are always welcome....and like most compulsive VW owners, a clean car before serious stuff gets in the way is a must....I only have the EOS so my decisions are easy....Dad has his TDI and Passat to decide which will fare better with Valet Parking at the hospital. older brother said he will park himself in his 07 A4 and the valet guy can go along for the ride.
01 Passat of my sister already has a dent----no one loves it anymore







and my brothers 06 jetta might not make it from PA till she is home----driveway parking is always the best.
I picked moms surgeon (i'm an OR nurse myself) so some things I have control over and God has the final say over the situation as well................the hands and feet of the valet guy are so beyond me....I can only pray.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Jean
I'm not religous myelf but my thoughts are with you and your family at this time, so I help that helps in some way. As an expat living in the States with older parents still in the UK this kind of situation terrifies me, although to-date I've been lucky and my parents have had no serious health issues. 
-M.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Jean
I'm not religous myelf but my thoughts are with you and your family at this time, so I help that helps in some way. As an expat living in the States with older parents still in the UK this kind of situation terrifies me, although to-date I've been lucky and my parents have had no serious health issues. 
-M.

thanks for the kind words and thoughts---- they are appreciated......my mom lives half a mile away......couldn't imagine your situation!!!!!!..... its funny the issues that arise from these things... my dad worries that at 70 she won't drive her stick when she gets out of the hospital and will want to drive HIS newer auto/stickTDI


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_
My mom goes in to the hospital tomorrow to have the larger portion of her liver out for metastatic colon cancer. Prayers are always welcome....and like most compulsive VW owners, a clean car before serious stuff gets in the way is a must....I only have the EOS so my decisions are easy....Dad has his TDI and Passat to decide which will fare better with Valet Parking at the hospital. older brother said he will park himself in his 07 A4 and the valet guy can go along for the ride.
01 Passat of my sister already has a dent----no one loves it anymore







and my brothers 06 jetta might not make it from PA till she is home----driveway parking is always the best.
I picked moms surgeon (i'm an OR nurse myself) so some things I have control over and God has the final say over the situation as well................the hands and feet of the valet guy are so beyond me....I can only pray.

well sis, there was room in visitors for the EOS, my 06 GLI, and brothers TDI. in addition to the contraband photos of mom (doing much better today, thanks all for your prayers) , I got some good pics of our 2 together, and a decent one of my grille reflecting in the TDI trunk back at the house--will post later, and remember everybody, knock sensor wiring harnesses don't like a bath. Ask me how I know. How much $$ to not post photos of the bubble gum stuck on your rocker panel?







actually, you can hardly see it.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (iGen3)*

well in the battle for the butts I think I win...butt I am biased.. 








haven't had a chance to wash the bubblegum off.....back and forth to the hospital keeps me busy....the Valet guys LOVE my car......to get compliments from someone who shuttles back and forth all day was special.
this mornings thunderstorms cleaned the EOS as much as it is going to get this week...mom is doing well and should come home tomorrow........
and thunderstorms made me think of this........
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3342400








background for half the comments can be found here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2770304
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2918517



_Modified by just-jean at 9:29 AM 7-18-2007_


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah. those wonderful thunderstorms. good thing i didn't get my car washed last night as i had planned. I decided to hold off till today. 
Glad to hear your mother is doing well, Jean.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report*

......and so on a beautiful Labor Day in NJ, I am heading out for my labor of love and giving the EOS a proper bath after a summer of bugs on the bumper.
I have to admit i havn't spent much time enjoying the weather of NJ as NH is my home away from home during the summer......
thought I'd share a fun pic from this past week.....and all you EOS owners worried about a few leaks here and there.......this OPEL 770 has more leaks to worry about than we ever will....and yes there is VW content here-----there are beetle parts under the hood.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report (just-jean)*
















sunny







breeze







day off


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: weather report (just-jean)*

sadist


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_sadist









OH, so I shouldn't say things like i had nothing better to do than color match island grey shells?








the winner









or say hmmmmmm? I've seen this pattern before









yup....i don't miss the snowman one bit....well, maybe just a few drops.








edit to rehost pic


_Modified by just-jean at 7:47 AM 12-20-2009_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: weather report (just-jean)*

Jean,
You've got a great eye for photography--I always love your photos.
Bruce


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report (flheat)*

thanks Bruce








I usually have my little sony pocket camera handy and set for point and shoot....and with the nieces and nephews around i have learned to shoot once and move on.....you don't get time thinking about it too long.....sometimes it works and sometimes you come home and say uuuuuuugg, i should have done something different......but there is always tomorrow to take more








......and another memory stick


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report (just-jean)*

weather for NJ today.....grey, foggy in the morning, maybe rain..... although looks like areas of the east coast need the rain more than we do!!!!!!!.....and the leaves are still waiting to change a bit more.
perfect day to get winter tires mounted on the rims i bought last spring....is it that long ago?!?
next project will be to set an alternate set of TPMS settings on the car to be able to run 2 different tire pressure normals







have to start my homework and use the search button......i have another month before I need to figure it out.......

and just to satisify some of the folks on here...i will NOT be loading all 8 tires into the backseat/frontseat/and trunk.....but the thought did cross my mind....they are all clean ya know










_Modified by just-jean at 8:15 AM 10-19-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report (just-jean)*

today was a day for cruisin








sunny in the morning, twisty windy roads in the afternoon, and a good time all planned to perfection by Coolwater. 105 VW's in total for a cruise to Highpoint NJ.








































http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...26275 for everyones pictures
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3480017 for details











_Modified by just-jean at 7:43 PM 11-4-2007_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report (just-jean)*

in honor of Thanksgiving weekend .....I would like to thank VW and the design guys that brought me my EOS.......i can't say how much i enjoy this car......this is a weekend filled with family and food and fun times...today is leftovers (again







) and snowtire weekend for most of the VW's.....mine got them last weekend already to get a jumpstart on the pile in the garage that will need to be washed, waxed and packed away...my 17's have held up on the one year mark with no curbage







and the inside of the spokes cleaned well with a baby toothbrush. Glad i did mine last weekend in upper 40's.....in the 30's today but lots of sunshine.








The new Dunlop Wintersport 3D's are a bit noisy as expected and the 16's look very sturdy (funny seeing so much rubber)......painted makes me feel a bit more relaxed with road salt and such instead of the clear coat/polished face alloys.
TPMS accepted them with out a problem and so far i have not had to reset anything with the few cold days we have had......have the instructions for 2 sets on the VAG-COM....just not very bold to begin playing with changing the parameters. All my sensor numbers are written down incase the stickers come off....and makes it easier to track tire rotation.
so here is my pic contrubution for Thanksgiving---stock BBS rims made in TURKEY


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report (just-jean)*

come on people!!!! show me YOUR snow!!!!
(or your sunny beach day if thats all you can do







)


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: weather report (just-jean)*

Sorry. Can't do either. Our Eos can't come out to play unless it's nice out. However, we did have to chip the ice off our other car.


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: weather report (cb391)*

Got some snow here and since my wife has been "under the weather" (always thought it was a strange term for being ill) I have been able to leave the Eos in the garage and out of all the slush and salt, but after only 2 days I miss driving it already!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: weather report (jgermuga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgermuga* »_ leave the Eos in the garage and out of all the slush and salt, but after only 2 days I miss driving it already!


now what fun is that?







.......i have decided that mine likes snow
























and yes.....the bucket and hose came out before the luggage even got unpacked.

today was a good 45 degree day to appease the warrenty gods and have the oil changed........SEE......I HAVE IT POSTED ON VORTEX just to prove it







































edit.........no i never did change my clock









_Modified by just-jean at 11:57 AM 1-12-2008_
edit again so i know where to look instead of having to search for how much oil.........4.8










_Modified by just-jean at 11:59 AM 1-12-2008_


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

No photos (too busy enjoying the driving), but any day in February when I can put the top down -- especially when the kids are in the back -- is a great Eos day!
60 degrees works for me. Love the Eos on days like this - allows for maximum enjoyment of a little treat from Mother Nature.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JustinW* »_No photos (too busy enjoying the driving), but any day in February when I can put the top down -- especially when the kids are in the back -- is a great Eos day!
60 degrees works for me. Love the Eos on days like this - allows for maximum enjoyment of a little treat from Mother Nature.









i think it was just a tease.......we didn't have it quite so warm.....just approaching 50 yesterday................ snow today


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

Could be worse. We haven't seen 50 degrees for a long time. We had a foot of snow last Thursday night and four more inches last night. It is currently raining with scattered thunderstorms. And its supposed to snow again tomorrow. If we're lucky we won't see any zero degree weather for a while. It looks like the Eos will be confined to the garage for a while longer. Can't wait for spring as this has been a crappy winter.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*

Didn't take the EOS to Tahoe this weekend....
Got Snow ?


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*

They're probably when/if it will stop as well.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Didn't take the EOS to Tahoe this weekend....
Got Snow ?



http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yes we do today yeah!!!!!!...............this is the warning that there will be pictures and funstuff going on in NJ for sure


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (just-jean)*










when winter makes you want to get an indian summer mohawk haircut.








EPS off...........hockey stops


















_Modified by just-jean at 3:58 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_ 
EPS off...........hockey stops

















_Modified by just-jean at 3:58 PM 2-22-2008_

I remember doing that fun stuff growing up in Pittsburgh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (SoCalMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalMan* »_
I remember doing that fun stuff growing up in Pittsburgh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ive decided to never be too old to have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i would probably not look forward to snow as much if we had it all the time in the winter......but occasionaly is a good thing.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (just-jean)*

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Part No SW: 1Q0 907 115 D HW: 8P0 907 115 B
Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0020
Coding: 041C010A18070160
Shop #: WSC 00020
*1 Fault Found:
004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High
P129F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON*
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 17543 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:13:22
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1096 /min
Load: 30.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 5.0°C
Temperature: 6.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V
Readiness: 0000 0000

weather is still chilli...........good day to give the dealer a call and see what they can do about that silly red light on my dash







.....i could turn it off but then i won't have it registered for the recall warranty work if necessary............just passing thru 11,000 miles.......have to visit them sometime and its been a year since i stepped thru their door other than getting the seal lube drops........some where along the line i also threw a code for the light under the mirrors....never noticed them not working, threw a code for the adaptation of the passanger door window which i knew about from a single freezing situation, there were no faults for the roof system errors i get occasionaly when the flap does't flip because it is getting hung up on the headliner on the drivers side....








wish me luck.........


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Re: (just-jean)*

free service report............(free except my time)
replaced the low fuel pressre sensor #06E906051K

did not fix the roof







2nd appointment with the trainee rep next week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and a 03 computer upgrade if they have the CD by then.


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

I live like a town away from you, hoping we don't have anymore snow like that, my summer tires tend not to like the snow much. lol


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (VWFSIB6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWFSIB6* »_I live like a town away from you, hoping we don't have anymore snow like that, my summer tires tend not to like the snow much. lol

counting the days till the snows come off.........today is 50 and sunny......glad the dealer was able to adjust the strings on the headliner......so far so good on the 2nd go round and they are not getting stuck...........computer updates are another issue.......they did last years OY update........03 seems to be beyond their grasp







.......oh well........i have till May '09 for that recall and thats about as soon as i will probably venture back.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

We got hit by a late April snow storm last week. Not exactly unusual to get a final storm in late April or early May, but usually it snows for a day, then warms up and melts right away. 
This time though we got about 4 days of windy, miserable blizzard conditions, and then it stayed cold for another few days. 
Finally started melting pretty good yesterday and today.
My brother sent me the photo below, I can't attest to it's authenticity, but he claims a friend of his took this photo in his back yard a few days ago.
Appologize for the poor quality but I had to print and scan it, so I lost a lot of resolution. It gives you a good idea of what some areas were dealing with.
No top down driving for a few more days.










_Modified by just4fun at 4:48 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

hahahah looks like you have spotted a pair of lochness monsters








we are deep into pollen season......i can't wait till another week or two for it to stop......i want to lube my seals for the spring but don't want all the green to stick








lawn got mowed, lettuce is planted, daffodils and hyacinth are done......tulips are in full glory........shall i go on?















my top has been down quite a few times already........new job after 6 months of slacking following a lay-off gets me out at 3:30pm........just in time for some afternoon sun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
patience......you too will have some nice weather and long days to enjoy it soon.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just-jean* »_
lawn got mowed, lettuce is planted, daffodils and hyacinth are done......tulips are in full glory........shall i go on?















.

Oh sure... rub it in why doncha....








Kevin


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

is it just me or has this fourm turned into a tires and parts ad.
since my car will probably stay stock till it falls apart, its time again to post up some stock pictures and explain why i enjoy my EOS so much.....it is because of the view i have FROM the car not just the view OF the VW.

















I love the view of the places the EOS sees along the way.























these might be picturesque but my EOS seats are more comfortable








NJ has about a week or 2 till it looks like this. (the adorondacks)








I can look up and see the trees with no roof
























and once the fog lifts its time to say goodbye and hit the road again


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Great shots, Jean!
My g/f and I were up in NY/CT this weekend driving around and we saw some beautiful foliage. Unfortunately, we weren't in the EOS, we were in her '08 Jeep Wrangler, but we did take the T-Tops off so we could enjoy the great weather.
I'm hoping the weather stays warm a bit longer so I can take a few more cruises with the top down. I find that one of the best times is on my way home from work. It's such a free-ing feeling driving around with the top down after being couped up in an office all day.


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_Great shots, Jean!

I'm hoping the weather stays warm a bit longer so I can take a few more cruises with the top down. I


thanks.....try this one on for size if you want a "best of" the windy roads of NJ during peak peeper season.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4013038
and i couldn't agree with you more on the ride home from work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

sunny and warm sunday 65 degrees and a beautiful day for a fall cruise in NJ
yes i love my car
















a little homage to mk1 oldschool including a RHD cabby conversion








my favorite Cosmic Bunny









and an old bug that made it up to highpoint with the rest of the "kids"
















90+ VW's alltogether and no one got lost








thanks to coolwater for a great day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Looks like you had a great day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Similar weather here in sunny Alberta yesterday. 19 C (66 F), drove home from the dealership and ran a few erands with the top down, then put the goddess into hibernation for the winter.
Kevin


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Looks like you had a great day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Similar weather here in sunny Alberta yesterday. 19 C (66 F), drove home from the dealership and ran a few erands with the top down, then put the goddess into hibernation for the winter.
Kevin

Hey you had Florida weather yesterday, we only got up to 67F for a high and down to a record 41F low. I am staying wrapped under a comforter until this cold weather passes especially since I don't have heated seats anymore!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (flheat)*

the icy weather moved in along with the moron drivers. my baby never gets to the mall, she has agoraphobia but around Christmas sometimes she overcomes her fear of full parking lots to venture out. Spot at the end of an isle didn't prevent the carnage. I noticed yesterday that my grill was cracked...I DIDN'T HIT ANYTHING....must have been on that one trip to the mall when the morons who can't see over the hood of their SUV pulled too far into their spot and pushed my little grill in. 13 degree weather must have contributed to it cracking instead of having a little give. OH well.....in 2 years something was bound to break. piece looks to be about $150 to replace, plate holder for 30 is not worth it just to remove the scuffed one, and the VW Badge for 40 is only happening if i cant remove the old without cracking it......guess i will have to wait for a warm sunny day for that.


















spring CAN wait a while.....i prefer finding parking lots in the middle of the night with no cars in them......just to make freshies and first tracks










_Modified by just-jean at 7:37 AM 12-26-2008_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re:  (just-jean)*

Jean 
Sorry to hear about the damage.. I'm sure she'll be fine soon

-Mark


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Jean 
Sorry to hear about the damage.. I'm sure she'll be fine soon

-Mark

thanks for the sympathy.......its hard to get old









gave her a bath just so she doesn't feel worn and neglected now that she is beat up
was warm enough that i could pop the pieces out in better alighment and from straight on it is difficult to see.....who knows, the missing chunk might be somewhere in the skip plate 








and peeking under here just because
















keeping a watchful eye out for my cam follower


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

sigh........and then sleep late till it loosens








glad its not today when i have to go to work.








and should i be suprised it had some cold start misfires with the engine lite coming on.....lite didn't stay on so scan can wait.


_Modified by just-jean at 5:16 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

sometimes its lonely to have the only EOS
























waiting to leave NJ and head to PA for the Cult Classic show in Coopersburg

_Quote, originally posted by *salvaterra* »_cruise pics:


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

well, its been a while since the weather has been anything but normal ordinary and boring......now i am enjoying some global warming







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my window regulator decided to take a dump literaly (i think the plastic gears cracked)......the drivers side window dumped down and didn't come back up on thursday.......quick run to drop it off at the dealer incase the sun stopped shining and before the impending snow storm. got my car back saturday morning as a few flurries started and now i'm having a cup of coffee before i find my way down the non existant sidewalk and off to unburry the EOS from the driveway.......coffee and donuts in the snow......yum
























HOW BURRIED is YOUR EOS????


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Took this last night when I was out walking the pup. 
EOS Drift-o to the max! 2slow 2snow!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

Fun ride home from work with the ESP on almost continuous.....i call it my froggy light but the little hills were no match for the EOS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

shoveled to get in the driveway after work yesterday and not more than 5 minutes later the plow did this to me








back out again to make nicey nice with the pile 








i must not use my breaks enough to scrape the rust off.....








right now i can't even see my car but i can see the plow is NOT my friend....


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just-jean)*

Geez ... Those last few pics make living in Western Canada appear almost tropical.
We had a big dump of snow and some brutally cold weather in late Nov thru mid Dec, but since then the winter has been realitively mild. Long term forecast is for above average temps and very little precipitation into mid March.
Might get the Eos on the road a few weeks early this spring. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Kevin


----------

